

Here is how to create popular and profitable blog business with AdSense - grantgrant
http://www.guotime.com/2013/06/identifying-valuable-niche-keywords-writing-blog-post/

======
jetti
There was very little content in this article. I expected at least some
insight, there isn't any info provided on the keywords that were used. I guess
I should learn not to trust articles like this since if they give away their
secrets it could easily lead to less money made for them.

